# Brown or black crickets



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Whats best for baby beardie the black or the brown crickets? they told me in pet shop that black are better as they are a bit slower giving babies a better chance to catch them, is this correct?


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Either will do!! Giving them brown gives them a chance to exercize more and work for their meal. Gte both!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Black are slower, slightly more meaty, and can survive a bit more humidity, so sometimes last better. They are more agressive though than the brown ones!

Either will do. I feed whichever ones are the right size!


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Talk about more agressive they dont keep them in the bags at my reptile shop anymore coz they munch their way through! They keep them in a big black bin now!


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I bought the black today and they look like beetles yuk I dont like the look of them think i prefere the brown ones lol,


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Na i defnitley prefere the black ones! I keep them in a tiny glass viv and they are alot easire to pick up and chuck in with the bosc!!


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

My beardies and tarantulas seem to prefer brown, they are softer, the black ones have a harder shell. Brown ones are more jumpy than the black ones but you can always slow them down by putting them in the fridge for a bit beforehand. I have had a few nasty bites off the black ones in the past!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

paynestaley said:


> I have had a few nasty bites off the black ones in the past!


:gasp: Hope you didn't lose any fingers......:whistling2:


----------



## littleellie 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Welsh dragon said:


> I bought the black today and they look like beetles yuk I dont like the look of them think i prefere the brown ones lol,


Hi there as i told you when you bought the babies they like the brown ones, 
also they love mealworm and they do not do them any harm as you saw from the rest that i have they are all getting bigger and shedding well The black crickets bite and they nip also they make a lot of noise


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I am going to get them some brown tomorrow, 
I have just had the babies out and they looking to come out again.

hi ellie, have you sold anymore? these 2 are gorgeous I am so pleased with them


----------



## LadySaslic (Jul 3, 2009)

I prefer the black crickets to the brown ones, they are a lot easier to catch.

The brown ones I hate cause they are to fast and as much fun as it is to watch my beardie try and catch them, I just dont like them and when trying to put them in with my beardie a few of them always escape.


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

i hate crix altogether, stopped using them last week yet am still finding them everywhere!! god knows how they managed to escape. 

i feed my beardies on locus now, maybe slightly more expensive but if you get them from the right place they are cheap and very good quality


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Put your crix in the fridge for ten minutes before you feed them to your pet, slows them right down


----------



## LadySaslic (Jul 3, 2009)

I have just convinved my mum to let me move back in with my beardies, I doubt she will be to happy to find crickets in the fridge lol.

My house mate whos house I am moving out from is gonna love me as I lost about 5 this morning and I cant find them lol. WHOOPS


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Put your crix in the fridge for ten minutes before you feed them to your pet, slows them right down


pffft didnt work 4 me, instead they seemed to thrive on been in the fridge over 10mins ! stupid bugs lol


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

:lol2: they start hopping/running across the floor one night or morning when there half asleep.


----------



## LadySaslic (Jul 3, 2009)

I stick to black crickets and locust as they are alot easier to catch. 

But if they do get loose then the hoover comes out lol.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Black field crickets every time (as long as not too big for the beardie) The brown house crickets are a nightmare as they live for ever and establish colonies if they get out in the house.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Got them brown ones today from a different shop .I went to Zoars in neath and I found them to be a lot more helpful with advice. and the crickets were cheaper at £2-15.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ours gets blacks. when we had frogs and fed them brown crix they were forever escaping, and i can say they were definetly breeding in the house


----------

